# Mühle, Tetris, Snake, ...



## cele (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 
ich auf der suche nach einem guten Tut, welches erklärt wie man Mühle, Tetris oder Snake programmiert. 
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir ein gutes Tutorial senden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
cele


----------



## darkmagic2002 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo cele,

leider ist es kein Tutorial, aber ich habe mal meinen Quellcode für Snake angehängt.


Viele Grüße,
Kevin


----------

